# Is the NUST Medical Result Out?



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

_Assalamualaikum,
has nust given any official date yet for announcing the results of nust enterance test for medical sciences??
thank yoou in advance_


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Is the NUST Medical Result Out ?*

Is it ?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Is it ?


Not Yet


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Walikum Asslam.
No official date has been announced. Only thing they said was that the result will be announced after around 20 days of the last test session (which was on 28th sept)


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

Result will be out today before 6pm.
Cant wait


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

heyy.. how you know? its not on the site yet?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Hera Javed said:


> Result will be out today before 6pm.
> Cant wait


Are you sure?? Because I heard it would be announced on 18th of October. :O


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. I heard it will be published on 15th -18th something like that


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

is the result really today???#eek


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

It's almost 6.. no result yet.  I too heard that it is going be announced around 18th. 
@hera javed BTW how do you know?

And good Luck for the result people


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

One of Doctors of Nust told me that they have sent the result to IT who are taking there own good time putting it on web!
So wait itz gona be posted today.... because the list is made!!


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

am scared. Best of luck! anyone know what is the merit for civilians??


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> am scared. Best of luck! anyone know what is the merit for civilians??


No idea. But my guess is its pretty high for the civilians 
Let's hope for the best


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah! Lets see. btw am not expecting it today!


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

Itz Here!!!
National University of Sciences & Technology


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

How do you access it?

Sorry, never mind! Found it thanks!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Failed miserably to get admission as a local student. But I got merit position 6 as an international student. I think and hope that is more than enough!


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

how many seats are there for international students?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

As expected I couldn't make it


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Failed miserably to get admission as a local student. But I got merit position 6 as an international student. I think and hope that is more than enough!


6 is really good!!! What's your aggregate %?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hera Javed said:


> One of Doctors of Nust told me that they have sent the result to IT who are taking there own good time putting it on web!
> So wait itz gona be posted today.... because the list is made!!



Did you get in?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

dont know my aggregate. its not written or anything. but my academic result is around 75% and my sat score is around 94%. so the aggregate is around 85% i guess. its not written for international students. just the positions.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright everybody, I got selected for BS Virology & Immunology alhumdulillah. But for some reason, the edit form doesn't work and I'm unable to make BS Virology and Immunology my first preference. Did anybody else face this problem? Please let me know. I'd be thankful.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright everybody, I got selected for BS Virology & Immunology alhumdulillah. But for some reason, the edit form doesn't work and I'm unable to make BS Virology and Immunology my first preference. Did anybody else face this problem? Please let me know. I'd be thankful.


Same case with me and some of my friends, edit form's not working. whats your aggregate and merit#?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

*NUST*



WajeehBJ said:


> Alright everybody, I got selected for BS Virology & Immunology alhumdulillah. But for some reason, the edit form doesn't work and I'm unable to make BS Virology and Immunology my first preference. Did anybody else face this problem? Please let me know. I'd be thankful.


yes same here the edit form thing is not working:/


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Any idea how many merit lists are gonna be displayed? For MBBS/BDS?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I c, guess I'm gonna make a call to the university then in the morning. 
Didn't tell the aggregate, my merit position is 136. 
I don't know exactly, but as far as I remember, last time there were like 10-12 merit lists. And fortunately, NUST has given the last year closing merit along with the result so you can compare your position with last years merit and can have an idea if you stand a chance or not. Like I certainly stand a chance in BS virology and immunology, and I definitely don't stand a chance in MBBS BDS.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

hi! I got merit position 562! last year closing was 600!! am confirmed??


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> hi! I got merit position 562! last year closing was 600!! am confirmed??


Nothing is confirmed till the end. But congrats, you have an awesome result. Technically should be enough.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

means I can't say that I will surely get into nust?? :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Means that you should. Only if something stupid happens, you won't. You can celebrate I suppose!


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> hi! I got merit position 562! last year closing was 600!! am confirmed??


I guess so. IS that for bio sciences or MBBS?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there a seperate merit list for kids who applied on SAT basis ? or theres one list only ! :s I dont get my merit number !


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Is there a seperate merit list for kids who applied on SAT basis ? or theres one list only ! :s I dont get my merit number !


yes there is, it's the lower box.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Is there a seperate merit list for kids who applied on SAT basis ? or theres one list only ! :s I dont get my merit number !


There are 2 separate. One based on the SAT scores and the other on NET score. What's your roll number?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> yes there is, it's the lower box.


oh damn ! Any idea about the number of seats for kids who applied on SAT basis?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

There's only 5 if you're a national student. If you're international, I don't know.


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

hey where is the result of nust??i cant get it...there is no result on their site


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

I got SAT II merit of 28th in AMC. Do I stand a chance?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

napster said:


> hey where is the result of nust??i cant get it...there is no result on their site


 It is there. Link:National University of Sciences & Technology. Under "UG Admission 2012 Result"


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

very v.v.v.v.v. happy,,,merit num 7th....pka admission ho gya mbbs may:cool!:


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright everybody, I got selected for BS Virology & Immunology alhumdulillah. But for some reason, the edit form doesn't work and I'm unable to make BS Virology and Immunology my first preference. Did anybody else face this problem? Please let me know. I'd be thankful.


is BS Applied Biosciences th same as BS Virology and Immunology?? because i never saw a option for BS Virology and Immunology?? rply asap


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

abby said:


> is BS Applied Biosciences th same as BS Virology and Immunology?? because i never saw a option for BS Virology and Immunology?? rply asap


Yes


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

napster said:


> very v.v.v.v.v. happy,,,merit num 7th....pka admission ho gya mbbs may:cool!:


What's your aggregate %?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

SdrA said:


> I guess so. IS that for bio sciences or MBBS?


YUP!!


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

i have merit position of 581 for BS applied sciences...........do you think i'll get in?


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

abby said:


> i have merit position of 581 for BS applied sciences...........do you think i'll get in?


your admission is easy as the closing merit for Nust in bs biosciences was 600, indead mine is tough ... because i gained 611!


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey, how did you find your merit number, I applied through hec, but they told me they are still processing.


heartbreak said:


> Failed miserably to get admission as a local student. But I got merit position 6 as an international student. I think and hope that is more than enough!


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

saira16 said:


> hey, how did you find your merit number, I applied through hec, but they told me they are still processing.


just ignore this message!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

saira16 said:


> just ignore this message!


Okay, ignored...


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

Afifa M Hashmi said:


> your admission is easy as the closing merit for Nust in bs biosciences was 600, indead mine is tough ... because i gained 611!


is BS applied sciences gud? should i go for it if i get in?


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

people please help me out if i get into BS applied sciences should i go for it??


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

abby said:


> people please help me out if i get into BS applied sciences should i go for it??




My merit position is 36 but i won't go for it :S


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

napster said:


> very v.v.v.v.v. happy,,,merit num 7th....pka admission ho gya mbbs may:cool!:


wow congrats..so you coming to Army medical college or going somewhere else?


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

SS Blue said:


> My merit position is 36 but i won't go for it :S


Why not??


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

yes i am coming..are girls hot there?just kidding:cool!:


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

napster said:


> yes i am coming..are girls hot there?just kidding:cool!:


you would find theetas therei have merit no 64 but not sure would go there or not as i have much better aggregate in uhs test..whats your aggregate there?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Did anybody get his "Edit Form/Update Preference" button to work?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Did anybody get his "Edit Form/Update Preference" button to work?


Nope


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

abby said:


> Why not??



because i have always wanted to do MBBS


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

SdrA said:


> Nope



nopes..


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

*Confused*

I don't understand something, the only college under nust for mbbs is AMC and it says on AMCs website that it only has around 40 seats for nust candidates. 
How is it possible that the merit ends at around 300-400 positions for MBBS?

and i got 12th position on International seat? an idea of my chances?


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

*Same Question*



abby said:


> is BS applied sciences gud? should i go for it if i get in?


I wanna ask the same question ! i have searched about it on net ! hardly GOOGLE "googles" the exact word APPLIED BIOSCIENCES.....youtube is off these days . however i found a video about Applied BIOSCIENCES in GooGLe Video! here u can see it ! 
CR006 - BSc in Applied Biosciences (Biotechnology) - CIT on Vimeo


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha, yes it is kinda confusing. I think it means the top 300-400 are obliged to join the army after mbbs, while 40 can join as civilian doctors. And your chances are pretty damn high, consider yourself 11th because I'm 6th and I'm probably not gonna go there. I think there are about 20 seats for internationals anyway. Even if there are 10, you have a great chance because I'm not going, and if someone besides be in the top 10 doesn't go, it means you're 10th. So you've got very high chances!!! Be happy.


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

why aren't you going?
im not sure if nust/amc is considered a great college, i might be able to get into Khyber medical college in peshawar for a much lesser fee so i don't know which one to choose


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

extremeranger said:


> why aren't you going?
> im not sure if nust/amc is considered a great college, i might be able to get into Khyber medical college in peshawar for a much lesser fee so i don't know which one to choose


The second half of your comment is the exact reason. I'm trying to get into Shifa as a local, that's my priority. And I'd prefer to get into RMC for $7000 instead of NUST for $10000. If I were you, I'd go to Khyber, it's a great college also, maybe just worse than AMC but very good nonetheless. Plus, the fee isn't a rip-off for foreign students.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> The second half of your comment is the exact reason. I'm trying to get into Shifa as a local, that's my priority. And I'd prefer to get into RMC for $7000 instead of NUST for $10000. If I were you, I'd go to Khyber, it's a great college also, maybe just worse than AMC but very good nonetheless. Plus, the fee isn't a rip-off for foreign students.


Can you please tell me how many seats are there for SAT international In AMC.
( Please dont remove this [email protected] )


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Can you please tell me how many seats are there for SAT international In AMC.
> ( Please dont remove this [email protected] )


No idea, I think there's 20, but it's just a guess.


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> The second half of your comment is the exact reason. I'm trying to get into Shifa as a local, that's my priority. And I'd prefer to get into RMC for $7000 instead of NUST for $10000. If I were you, I'd go to Khyber, it's a great college also, maybe just worse than AMC but very good nonetheless. Plus, the fee isn't a rip-off for foreign students.


why would you choose shifa over nust, i thought nust was much better? or is it because of the fee?
i also applied as a local student and got a call for interview from shifa, i wasn't planning to go for interview caz i got into nust, but you're confusing me now


----------

